# Elk Meat



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How do you prefer your elk? Steaks, roasts, burgers, etc.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Steaks, Roast, and Stew but I have never tried burger. We also turn some into Jerky every once in a while.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't had elk yet, my wife's grandpa just got one so maybe I'll get to try some! I guess I could always go to Cabela's and order some :!: :idea:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

the burger is delicious!!! if someone in your family has a very sensitive nose...try adding 1 to 5 mix..1 lbs hamburger to 5 lbs elkburger....delicious!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually don't really care for elk burger. I run the ground meat through the jerky shooter and prefer that.

Steaks - love them.
Roasts - love them.
Stew - Love it. 

When I shoot my elk in December, it will be mostly steaks and roasts - roughly evenly split. All good cuts too small for steaks or chunks trimmed from roasts will be ground to make jerky. I can hardly wait. I used my last package of elk last week in an amazing crock pot stew. Six more weeks to wait though.


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Most Elk farms sale Elk already cut and wraped, the one down by Richfield sales Jurky too and oman it is SOOO good I think the name is Wanless elk farm not sure not a bad price for the meat.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Steak's & Burger. I mostly use burger it's more versatile.


----------

